# Lurking in the bonsai



## cdmay (Nov 25, 2013)

This evening I brought one of my bonsai inside for a trim. Here is the tree (a Chinese elm) after trimming---sorry about the coffee mugs in the sink!





While inspecting the tree something seemed a bit off. I knew there was a little hollow inside but had it grown closed in just a few months?





A closer looked revealed this little Cuban tree frog who had nestled himself inside the hollow just perfectly. He even matched the mottled bark.





Hey man, turn out the lights!





After these photos both tree and tree frog went back outside.


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 25, 2013)

I love how the frog had himself in there.  How long have you been tending this bonsai? Do you have many of them? I tried one once and of course in keeping with my abilities with plants, I killed it.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 25, 2013)

Nice elm. I've been know to dabble in bonsai as well. I've also been known to kill thousands of dollars worth of bonsai! I have since, passed my tools on to my boy, and continue to share knowledge with him. Currently I only have an upright dawn redwood, a swept ginkgo, and some lace leaf maples and a couple of azaleas. â€œProper" bonsai folks tell me I'm wrong for having a swept ginkgo, because in nature they are an umbrella canopy, but this is how I found it growing, so it seems natural to me.


And nice frog home, too!


----------



## pam (Nov 25, 2013)

Awesome pictures  I love Bonsai trees great job


----------



## lkwagner (Nov 25, 2013)

My dad has hundreds of bonsai plants lol he's obsessed. Yours looks good!


----------



## cdmay (Nov 26, 2013)

Jacqui...I've had this tree for only a few years. Had a lot of flaws when I obtained it but it is coming along. I have 30 or 40 other trees but I don't keep many at home. Most are at work where there is high tech security.

Ken...yep, most gingko are rather straight up and down. But if your tree is neat, who cares? Since you're in Texas have you tried a Texas ebony?

Ikwagner...you dad sounds like my kind of person!


----------



## Jacqui (Nov 26, 2013)

cdmay said:


> Ken...yep, most gingko are rather straight up and down. But if your tree is neat, who cares? Since you're in Texas have you tried a Texas ebony?



Ken is in OR.  Sounds like a neat plant though.


----------



## Moozillion (Nov 26, 2013)

LOVE the frog in the hollow!!!


----------



## cdmay (Nov 26, 2013)

Jacqui said:


> cdmay said:
> 
> 
> > Ken...yep, most gingko are rather straight up and down. But if your tree is neat, who cares? Since you're in Texas have you tried a Texas ebony?
> ...



_Duh!_ I just looked at Ken's name and not where he actually is.
Thanks!


----------



## BeeBee*BeeLeaves (Nov 26, 2013)

Both the bonsai and the little froggie are totally awesome! How he blends right in and how he knew and chose that spot is magical. Thanks for sharing those pictures. Love. : )


----------



## ascott (Nov 26, 2013)

I have always been amazed at this....such a large species of tree manipulated to such a small scale beauty....

I hope you don't mind me attaching this link.... I am just so fascinated....this happens to be one of my fav trees...beautiful

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXNLIJgjD_Y[/align]


----------



## cdmay (Nov 26, 2013)

ascott said:


> I have always been amazed at this....such a large species of tree manipulated to such a small scale beauty....
> 
> I hope you don't mind me attaching this link.... I am just so fascinated....this happens to be one of my fav trees...beautiful
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DXNLIJgjD_Y[/align]



Thanks Ascott! I know that video too. 
I also have some elms in the ground right now trying to get some girth...


----------



## compassrose26 (Nov 26, 2013)

So cool!


----------



## Elohi (Nov 27, 2013)

Very nice bonsai and frog. I have always loved bonsais but I know better than to own one. I can barely keep the few plants I have alive. I have these two avocado trees that I sprouted from seed and ughhhhhhhhhh they are getting ugly dry dark spots and splotches on their leaves and I just know it's going to kill them! BOTH TREES! So frustrating because I've been growing working on them since April. [PERSEVERING FACE]


----------



## Pokeymeg (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: RE: Lurking in the bonsai*



cdmay said:


> Jacqui...I've had this tree for only a few years. Had a lot of flaws when I obtained it but it is coming along. I have 30 or 40 other trees but I don't keep many at home. Most are at work where there is high tech security.
> 
> Ken...yep, most gingko are rather straight up and down. But if your tree is neat, who cares? Since you're in Texas have you tried a Texas ebony?
> 
> Ikwagner...you dad sounds like my kind of person!



High tech security?? Is bonsai theft a big concern? 

I love that little frog. He's wondering why a giant is disturbing him and his tree!!


----------



## Tom (Nov 27, 2013)

That's one way to keep the bugs off your tree!


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Nov 27, 2013)

Pokeymeg said:


> [
> High tech security?? Is bonsai theft a big concern?



Unfortunately, yes. The truly terrible thing about theft of bonsai, bonsai are not just plants. They are an artful expression of the inner workings of the trainer. Many times, these trees have been worked for years, and then to have someone steal them is like losing a close friend.


----------



## AnnV (Nov 27, 2013)

What a wonderful thread! I love being educated about things I don't know about.
That frog is the cutest intruder! What a happy relationship!


----------



## gieseygirly (Nov 27, 2013)

How cute!


----------



## Pokeymeg (Nov 27, 2013)

*Re: RE: Lurking in the bonsai*



Cowboy_Ken said:


> Pokeymeg said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



That's so sad. I've seen some that are hundreds of years old...So disheartening to think someone would steal something like that!


----------



## ascott (Nov 27, 2013)

> I also have some elms in the ground right now trying to get some girth...



Do you start from a sapling right out of the ground and begin to offer it your character? Or do you cut a larger piece from natural tree and then nurture that cutting so you have thickness and some selected shape?

Here on our property in the high desert.....I had one Elm that sprouted all on its own....then of course a few years later I now have little meadows of saplings---which I remove from undesired areas and replant in the areas of the property that is void of any trees....so I figure in about 10 years I will have the making of a 1.25 acre forest ... 

If you need any saplings you just let me know....


----------



## cdmay (Nov 27, 2013)

Cowboy_Ken said:


> Pokeymeg said:
> 
> 
> > [
> ...



Ken is right. The theft of bonsai trees--as well as tortoises is a real issue. A sad but true fact. The world is full of scumbags...
But since I am the gardener for some very wealthy people I can keep most of my trees at work. 

Ascott...the elms I have in the ground now were imports from China. I didn't like the way they were styled so I chopped off the tops and planted them in the ground so they could regrow more quickly and gain some girth while they were at it. In a year (or four) I will dig them up, re-style them and put them in pots. Nothing in bonsai happens very fast.
Same goes for tortoises I guess.


----------

